# Как вы ехали после операции в другой город?



## Дэша (27 Май 2017)

Если эта темка где-то есть, но я её, к сожалению, не нашла (((
Еду одна в нейрохирургическое отделение областной больницы. Операция будет со спинальным наркозом. Более ничего не знаю. В отделении находиться нужно от 14 до 21 дня. Обратно ехать больше суток. Волнует вопрос, как добраться до поезда менее травматично и как ехать в поезде? Или не всё так страшно после удаления грыжи диска будет?


----------



## La murr (27 Май 2017)

@Дэша, я ездила на операцию за 900 км. (Абакан-Новосибирск).
Туда и обратно - на поезде.
Проблем не возникло, но я ехала с сопровождающим (муж помогал мне подниматься в вагон и спускаться - ступенька была для меня, плохо владеющей ногами, передвигающейся с тростью, высоковата).
Врач на вопрос, как лучше транспортироваться после операции, тоже порекомендовал ехать железнодорожным транспортом.
Ещё одно условие - нижняя (желательно, не боковая) полка.
Ехала в корсете, больше лежала, вставала только во время стоянки поезда.


----------



## Дэша (27 Май 2017)

А до поезда ехали на чём и каким образом?


----------



## La murr (27 Май 2017)

До поезда - на такси.
На заднем сидении, лёжа на боку, колени согнуты, под головой - маленькая подушечка.
Можно было заказать машину специальную, типа "Скорой помощи" - оказывают платную услугу доставки прооперированных пациентов ФЦН.
Но решили обойтись такси.


----------



## Vikalene (27 Май 2017)

Я ехала на разложенном переднем сидении, на боку лежала, ехать 3 часа.


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Май 2017)

После операции шесть часов ехала лежа на спине на переднем сидении. Вполне терпимо.


----------



## ВераВера (29 Май 2017)

Ехала на заднем сидении лежа на боку 2,5 часа в корсете.На переднем не смогла,было высоковато и больно.


----------

